# Scott Addict R1 Build



## Peckers

Hi everyone,

2011 a new year a new project. This year I am going to build my 4th road bike and this one is going to be for me. The past 3 bikes have been built for friends and family and its about time I had the pleasure of riding a bike you have build yourself.

I am currently looking at a Addict R1 2011. I am a little stuck with the size a small (52) or a medium (54) I have looked around the forms and it seems that its 50-50 on a little to big or a bit to small.

Here is my run down of what I have come up with so far for the bike.

- Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 with compact crank-set (50-34) and two cassettes (11-28 and 11-21/23) I am a little confused on the BB I think I need the SM-BB9141 (Press BB) but I am not 100% I have made a note to call Scott to find out. If anyone could spread some insight that would be much appreciated.

I am looking at pro vibe handlebar,stem and seat post but since not ever building a bike for my self I am not sure what sizes would suit me I am going to do a mock on my old road bike and try to find what would suit me. Like before if anyone has any advice or tips about choosing width and sizes it would be much appreciated.

I will keep a log of how the bike is going and also when I have choses wheels and a saddle.

I hope to hear from you all soon thanks Chris.


----------



## jmilliron

My 2011 Addict R1 came from Scott with the Shimano press fit BB already installed. LBS had to remove it and install a SRAM one for me.


----------



## Peckers

Yeah one of my biggest decisions and one I am still deliberating about was a grouset and components. I have always loved Sram and Shimano and have build bikes with both. How do you find Sram red on the Addict? I have seen your machine in the Addict post, amazing looking bike and a shop to be proud of. I will have to make do with the shed for now. I can't complain it is nice having somewhere set up, so I can build and maintain bikes with no problems. If you don't mind me asking what is the run down speck of your R1 Addict and your thoughts about it. Thanks for replying.


----------



## jmilliron

Only problem with SRAM Red is the FD is a little finicky. More so then on my Ridley which was a clamp style rather then braze-on. I hear you can use a Dura-Ace FD with otherwise Red group and it's a bit easier to get dialed in.

Build:
SRAM Red group
Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio saddle
3T Rotundo Team carbon bars
3T Dorico LTD carbon seatpost
3T AXR Pro stem
Look Ti Blade pedals
KCNC Ti QR Skewers
Carbon cages


Training wheels: (15.75 lbs)
DT Swiss 240s/Mavic Open Pro front wheel
PowerTap PRO+/Mavic Open Pro rear wheel
Michelin Pro 3 tires
Shimano 105 12-27

Race wheels: (13.9 lbs)
2010 Reynolds Assault Tubulars
Vittoria Evo Corsa CX tires
SRAM OG-1090 (Red) 11-25

Very please with the bike so far. Good luck!


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Front Derailleur Issues?*

I had some very significant front derailleur issues with a 2010 Addict R-1 and a Campagnolo Super Record FD. The issue had very little to do with the type of FD. 

The carbon fiber braze-on style derailleur hanger is slightly thicker than a metal type. Moreover, the curved carbon fiber washer that Scott supplies with every frame is far thicker than metal ones. Scott techs are adamant that their carbon washer be used and not the metal ones that are provided with the new derailleur.

An unfortunate consequence is that, (often, not always) the M5 metric bolt is not long enough to fully thread into the front derailleur. The result is that the FD moves while shifting from the small to the large chainring.

This was a major issue until I bought a longer M5 bolt from a local hardware store. I then cut the bolt to a length that FULLY engaged the female threads of the FD. I reassembled with carbon paste and the shifting has been great.

Unfortunately, The original bolt was a titanium part. The replacement is steel. If I find a source for a long M5 Ti bolt I will replace the steel one.


----------



## jmilliron

Cool, thanks for the tip Clifford. Think we got shifting dialed in but if issues crop up again, I'll try that.


----------



## Clifford Feldman

My bike had been in 3 different LBS's and none of them detected the FD movement. They were all satisfied when the bike shifted cleanly on the workstand. The last 2 shops DID comment regarding the noticable wear on the inside surfaces of the front derailleur. None of the 3 shops actually rode the bike. Front shift performance declined sharply after several power-on shifts of the FD.

The longer bolt with the noted amount of torque did the trick. 

The attached pic shows the FD bolt.


----------



## fsu john

Addicts are such nice bikes


----------



## Dagger9903

Not enough posts to create a new topic, but can someone please help me with a 2011 Addict R1 headset question? The frame I purchased didn't come with a headset and I'm trying to determine if I can use a Ritchey WCS integrated headset (or equivalent) straight up, or if I need some sort of adapter. The LBS I went to mentioned that I might need a frame-specific adapter to hold the bearings. However, my (limited) understanding of integrated headsets implies I don't need an adapter.

Any help is SUPER GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Headset cups for Scott Addict*

I have owned 3 different Scott Addict Frames. Each uses a press-fit cup set that came standard with the frame and fork. Moreover, each came with a Ritchey headset.
The first was on display in a bike shop and the frame, fork, cups and headset were all assembled. The other were received direct from the factory in a box. The cup set and headset were included but required assembly. The cupset is generally black and the edge is visible after assembly. You may be able to see the edges on the attached picture 
If your frame does not have the cup set, Contact Scott. Unfortunately, the Addict is discontinued. The last model year was 2011


----------



## marcm

I don't mean to hijack your thread or solicit, but i am selling my 54, 2011 R1 frame pretty cheap if interested - for a foil. Otherwise, the Addict is a super nice bike. Better than my new SW Venge


----------



## bigsplace

*2011 Scott Addict R1 Headset....*

Just got a 2011 Scott R1 Frameset and Fork. No headset or cup came with it. Scott is sending me the "cups" so I can put in a Ritchey Headset. They also forgot the seat collar. OOPS....


----------



## Dagger9903

deleted, sorry for double


----------



## Dagger9903

What are these cups you speak of and what do they do? I was told I just need a 44mm ID press-in headset, and those press directly into the carbon frame. Is that wrong? I was hoping to use the Ritchey superlogic zero press-fit headset directly into the frame.

Will that not work?


----------



## Dagger9903

Ugh, why is this so confusing? I just saw this on Scott's bike FAQ Webpage: 

2.5.7 What headset do I need?
We use semi-integrated or Zero Stack headsets, any manufacture will work as long as the cup is designed for a 44mm internal diameter headtube. If you just need know bearings the appropriate dimension will be printed on the outside of the cartage bearing and should read either 45x45 or 45x36. New headsets or bearings can be obtained from your local bike shop.

So now I feel like I'm ok with the headset I bought. This headset stuff is annoyingly complicated.


----------



## mcho3

Any reason why you went with R1? I am looking to get RC right now.


----------



## Dagger9903

Went with the R1 for the weight / stiffness / reliability / price attributes. Given it's a discontinued frame I got it brand new at a good price. I didn't want to go DI2 and LOVE the paint job on the R1 so the RC never came up on my radar.

The bike has been utterly fantastic to ride, no regrets at all.


----------



## mcho3

I have an LBS that has 2011 RC frame with Dura Ace. I also have been looking at Cervelo R3...
What would you go for?


----------



## Dagger9903

Sorry, don't know enough about the R3 to make a call. Both seem to be great bikes; not sure if the Addict R1/RC was designed to compete with the R5 or the R3 though. 

Can you ride both for an hour each? The feel of them would be the determining factor for me.


----------

